# 2021 2210 carolina bay tidewater



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

CHECK OUT THIS 2021 TIDEWATER 2210 CAROLINA BAY $74,429.00:texasflag
YAMAHA VF250X
**FORWARD JUMP SEAT CUSHIONS
**CENTER BOW STEP CUSHION
**BOW BACKRESTS
**HELM PAD
**DELUXE DROP BOLSTER LEANING POST
**FIBERGLASS T
**JL MARINE STEREO W/ 6 SPEAKERS AND AMP
**DUAL BATTERY SWITCH
**10" JACKPLATE
**UNDERWATER LIGHTS
**PHENDER PRO FENDER CLEATS
**SWIM PLATFORM
[email protected] YAMAHA .COM
CELL 361-229-5402


----------

